# Car rental questions (just making sure. Pretty sure I have this right)



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If i _*rent*_ a car for business use the entirety of the rental would be deductible if I never went home during the entire rental period?

*i understand this is _not_ standard, i mean, who rents a car for 12 hours?*
None of the rentals exceeded 25 hours. The car also never went into my name on the registration as in a traditional lease. It was entirely a rental. There would be no inclusion amount deducted because the rental period is less than 30 days.

(I'm assuming that the drive into the shop is the commute, and thereby not deductible)

If i rent a taxi and work for 12 or 16 hours, _*never take it home (or go home)*_ and don't use it for personal use, 100% of the miles that i use it for would be deductible and the entirety of the rental/gasoline would be a deductible expense?

Is this the correct interpretation of the tax rules? Would supplying this explanation in the event of an audit be accepted? That i drive to the shop, rent the car for 12 hours use it for 100% business purposes and drive myself home from the shop?

AND regardless of whether or not the cost of the rental exceeds the standard mileage rate *i have to use* actual expenses correct? (actual expenses came in less than standard mileage rate but oh well)


----------

